
Pennsylvania’s New Map Helps Democrats. But It’s Not a Democratic Gerrymander - andrewla
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/pennsylvanias-new-map-helps-democrats-but-its-not-a-democratic-gerrymander/
======
moocowtruck
was a interesting analysis, nothing to do with the outcomes but.. i wish when
people did work like this though, they had to prove it with more than just
images and words, it should include the datasets and the code so others can
re-create what was shown..

